# Greetings from the dark depths of the UK



## Thrackh (Dec 5, 2015)

Easy now,

My names Will, well into punk/ska punk, breakcore, jungle, tekno and stupid rave music. Pretty strong scene over here in the UK for all this business, good squat parties and raves happening frequently (somewhat different from what I hear the American 'rave scene' is like). I'm planning on embarking on a destination-less journey around the US (my orginial country of birth) sometime in 2016 and was wondering if anyone on here knows the best areas wtih strong music scenes (aformentioned genres) and interesting crusty culture. Any info would be much appreciated.

Safe,

Will


----------



## landpirate (Dec 6, 2015)

It's a small world. I'm originally from East Sussex.

I don't know anything much about the music scene in the States really but there's bound to be somebody on here who will know useful stuff.

Welcome to STP! Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

